# Downed tree



## The Snark (Jan 21, 2018)

Tried growing in an impermeable clay pan. None of the roots grow downwards more than a few inches. Instead, they just entwined into that glop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 21, 2018)

That tree was certainly not a happy camper


----------

